# Hello my thyroidectomy buddies -Question



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wanted to ask if you noticed yourself snapping at loved ones after your surgery. (My surgery was Sept. 29th) The past few days I'm just kinda "witchy" with a capital B! I've snapped at my husband a few times and things that usually wouldn't bother me seem to tick me off instantly. I feel bad when it happens, but I can't help or stop myself sometimes. This is not like me at all. I don't think its too much hormone replacement (100 mg levoxyl and 10 mg 2x's at day cytomel) because I'm still rather tired, brain fogged and well cranky. Anyone else experience this??


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have mild witchy spells, although nothing like before surgery (Graves rages = no fun for anyone). It is not normal for me either. I have great spells and then some real down days. I don't think my replacement medication is optimum, but it will be and I will return to being Glinda the Good witch instead of the other [email protected] ;P


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am always angelic. 

Okay, but seriously, I don't recall having the "moments" you two are describing. My dose was started at 150 and that's what it still is. I think I am at my correct dose. Hopefully you'll get there soon.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think I'm having full-out witchy moments, but I'm hypo, so I get tired at the end of the day. Being tired = a shorter than normal fuse. But I'm quite pleasant in the mornings.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia said:


> I am always angelic.


LOL!   (had to be 10 characters)


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I don't think my replacement medication is optimum, but it will be and I will return to being Glinda the Good witch instead of the other [email protected] ;P


AHHHH HAAA Webster2 You are too funny!!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just thought of something - maybe I'm starting to have more energy which is allowing my inner B to surface???!! I think I was always to darned tired to get ticked off!!! LOL Could also be I'm gonna be 45 in February and now I'm gonna start with mood swings cause of that "man I need to pause" stuff. :tongue0013:


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I was beotchy once. :evilgrin0010: Well, maybe twice, but then I was a saint! 

Seriously though, your levels might need to be tweaked just a bit. Since my thyroidectomy I've had a few tweaks. And I agree that you could be have perimenopause and any type of menopause with thyroid disease is a baaaad mixture.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

i think i can actually help with this one. from my experience, the adjustment period of being on thyroid can cause this as well as being hyperthyroid. I was like this too on too high of a dose, as well as being on T3 at one point. I got so irritated I would find myself hiding in the closet just to destress over the smallest of things. Maybe its just the honeymoon period of your body getting adjusted to the meds or starting too much too fast.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I find myself in the same situation. For me it is worse in the morning. I am frantic, frazzzled, fast heart beat, sweating, and super irritable. Then I pick a fight with my husband. We are under stress though because my husband injured his back and my daughter (age 7) is crying every day before school, making our house one hell of a depressing place at the moment. And then I start in with my mood. It does seem to be getting a bit better this week. But BruceGoldberg I can totally understand about hiding in the closet to de-stress. I'm hiding in the bathroom trying to calm down... ok, take a deep breath. Slow down. Dose a little high perhaps????


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I get that **** in the morning too. I usually start feeling better about 1230. Feels very irratable, plus add in feeling like you have the flu, cranky, too much caffiene feeling makes for a wonderful start to the day. SO i guess this wont change even after having the thyroid out?


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Lol Sweetgirl.....puts her hand up in the air. (knows someone like that)

Good news is he's better today.

Ocean


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SweetGirl44 said:


> "man I need to pause" stuff. :tongue0013:


HAHHAHA, I love this!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am great, saintly & nice in the morning. I just got in from my 6 hours at work and my wagon is draggin'. If I wasn't alone, I might be nasty. This mid day time is my "look out, everyone" time....then I am nice again.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

So I quess what everyone is saying is, I'm normal??? Ha.

I felt a little calmer today, but man, I have racing thoughts and have to tell myself "It's the medication, my mind and body are still trying to figure this stuff out." My poor husband was a little afraid of me yesterday.  I told him I thought it was the medication (T3 was increased too quickly) He agreed and said "We will get through this, everything will be OK." (Love that man of mine!) I also think I'm feeling impatient with everything because I'm just *really* ready to move past all this thyroid crap after 12years, and get on with my life. _*Can you feel me? Yes-a, I knew that you could!*_ OK, maybe I'm not that normal....:rolleyes:


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

oceanmist said:


> Good news is he's better today.
> 
> Ocean


That is really good news Oceanmist!!!! hugs4 Whoo hooooo!


----------

